# Was That a Longbeard?



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, it was. I passed a nice tom turkey yesterday in the oddest of places. He was smack dab in the middle of County Line Road in Westerville. He looked completely lost! lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not surprising. I see them around Hoover all the time. Surprisingly, I see most most in the Franklin County section of it. Had 5 hens below me the day I shot my buck this year....3 miles from downtown Columbus. As far as that location goes, I don't think I can give it up . Maybe on one of our Alum Muskie floats this spring


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

i have seen them in the old brier hill area of youngstown, right in the middle of the inner city. incredible.

what is more surprising is the family of red fox that lives behind the elementary school in boardman close to where i live. not sure if it is any safer in the woods.


----------

